# mettere via



## Shanks78

Hola,
¿cómo traduciríais la expresión "mettere via"? Digamos en frases, por ejemplo, como "mettere via tutti gli attrezzi", "mettere via i vestiti", "mettere via tutte le cose che non servono"...
¿Existe una traducción que vaya bien por todos los casos, o cada vez se debe encontrar una forma diferente?


----------



## Neuromante

Como con todo; cada vez se debe encontrar la forma correcta. Que para eso está el contexto.
"mettere via tutti gli attrezzi", cojer todo el atrezzo

"mettere via i vestiti", apartar la ropa

"mettere via tutte le cose che non servono"... tirar las cosas que no sirven   /apartar las cosas que no hacen falta.  Aquí, incluso, interfiere el sentido ambiguo del verbo "servire" cuando lo pasas al español.


----------



## gatogab

*"mettere via tutti gli attrezzi" = *ordenar y guardar las herramientas terminado su uso.
*"mettere via i vestiti" =* separar unos vestidos de otros; desnudarse.
*"mettere via tutte le cose che non servono" = *dejar las cosas que no sirven en un determinado lugar para en seguida decidir que hacer con ellas: tirarlas, regalarlas, venderlas, quemarlas...etc.


----------



## Montesacro

Shanks78 said:


> Hola,
> ¿cómo traduciríais la expresión "mettere via"? Digamos en frases, por ejemplo, como "mettere via tutti gli attrezzi", "mettere via i vestiti", "mettere via tutte le cose che non servono"...
> ¿Existe una traducción que vaya bien por todos los casos, o cada vez se debe encontrar una forma diferente?



Be', secondo il DRAE:
_*Reponer*: Volver a poner, colocar algo en el lugar o estado que antes tenía._

Direi che questo verbo può andare bene per tutte le frasi che hai scritto.




Neuromante said:


> "mettere via tutte le cose che non servono"... tirar las cosas que no sirven   (...)



Non è corretto.  _Tirar las cosas que no sirven_ = buttare (via )/ disfarsi/ sbarazzarsi delle cose che non servono.



gatogab said:


> *"mettere via i vestiti" =* desnudarse.



Non interpreterei mai la frase "mettere via i vestiti" con il significato di spogliarsi, gg. 
_Desnudarse_ = spogliarsi, togliersi/levarsi i vestiti, denudarsi (quest'ultimo più formale).


----------



## 0scar

En principio _reponer_ no sirve para ninguna de la opciones pero antes de seguir dando bastonazos de ciego hace falta definir en italiano que quiere decir  "mettere via" en cada uno de los tres ejemplos de la pregunta inicial.


----------



## gatogab

Montesacro said:


> Non interpreterei mai la frase "mettere via i vestiti" con il significato di spogliarsi, gg.
> _Desnudarse_ = spogliarsi, togliersi/levarsi i vestiti, denudarsi (quest'ultimo più formale).


 
Esiste *"togliersi via i vestiti"*?
Forse ho fatto confusione.
Ma, quando uno_ mette via_ qualcosa *"se está despojando de esa cosa?*

*Reponer* non la trovo come parola per tutte le stagioni. E' condizionata dal contesto.
Quiero decir que s se pone en cualquier contexto, en algunos puede ser muy tirada por las mechas.


----------



## ursu-lab

"Mettere via" è "guardar".

Questi significati (dal DeMauro e dal Drae) coincidono perfettamente:

mettere via:
ritirare, riporre: _mettere via gli abiti estivi (= metterli da parte/a posto)

_guardar
* 2.     * tr. Poner algo donde esté seguro. _Guardar dinero, joyas, vestidos, etc. (mettere via/da parte i soldi, i gioielli, ecc.)
_*5.     * tr. Conservar o retener algo.


----------



## 0scar

Hasta hoy entendía que _metterli da parte_ y _metterli a posto_ eran cosas distintas, tanto como _guardarlas, apartarlas u ordenarlas..._ 

_metteri via_
ritirare, riporre:_ mettere via gli abiti estivi_ | _mettere in conserva_. (Di Mauro)

Guardar para conservar (_mettere via_) no es lo mismo que _guardar_ para _protejer_ (_mettere al sicuro_?)
_Guardar_ joyas en la caja fuerte o _guardar_ un vestido en el ropero para no se ensucie no es lo mismo que_ guardar_ la ropa de verano para _conservarla/mantenerla_ hasta el próximo año.


----------



## ursu-lab

0scar said:


> _metteri via_
> ritirare, riporre:_ mettere via gli abiti estivi_ | _mettere in conserva_. (Di Mauro)
> 
> Guardar para conservar (_mettere via_) no es lo mismo que _guardar_ para _protejer_ (_mettere al sicuro_?)
> _Guardar_ joyas en la caja fuerte o _guardar_ un vestido en el ropero para no se ensucie no es lo mismo que_ guardar_ la ropa de verano para _conservarla/mantenerla_ hasta el próximo año.



In italiano si dice anche "mettere via i soldi" nel senso di "risparmiare"/mettere da parte. In spagnolo sarebbe "guardar el dinero", no?
Per es. una zia ti regala 50 euro in novembre e ti dice "mettili via per comprarti qualcosa per natale". Cioè, "guarda el dinero para comprarte algo en navidad".
L'esempio dei vestiti c'è sia nella definizione spagnola che italiana.
D'altra parte, è logico visto che la parola "*guardaroba*" (in entrambe le lingue) viene proprio da questo significato del verbo "guardare".

Posso mettere via i vestiti di stagione che non uso, ma posso anche mettere via i calzini (nel loro cassetto) che prima avevo appoggiato sul letto.
Metto via non solo i gioielli, i soldi o i vestiti, ma anche dei documenti importanti e che devono stare al sicuro per evitare di perderli. Per es. un passaporto.

La definizione di de mauro è (troppo) sintetica e per niente precisa. Per esempio l'uso di "mettere via" con le conserve non credo sia un uso normale della locuzione verbale, a meno che non si riferisca semplicemente al fatto di riporre i barattoli della conserva in un armadio. Ma allora vale per tutto: la conserva, le posate nel cassetto, ecc.


----------



## Yulan

¡Hola!  

Puedo contribuir con mi aportación? 
En el contexto especificado "*Mettere via gli attrezzi*"  o  "*Mettere  via i vestiti*" significa "*Riporre gli attrezzi*" y "*Riporre  i vestiti*" (que, después del uso, no sirven más):

"Riporre" pega bien:

Riporre: 
*1)* *Porre di nuovo nel posto in cui solitamente si trova* qualcosa SIN *rimettere*: _r. i libri negli scaffali_
*2)* *Mettere qlco. in un luogo dove sia ben riparato e custodito*: _r. l'incasso in cassaforte_

Si "reponer" no sirve aquí, no sé que sugerir.


----------



## 0scar

Este hilo no tiene solución porque se asume que _mettere via_ tiene un solo significado y no es así, aun con algo de contexto_ mettere via_ significa cosas distintas, como siempre sin un contexto amplio los significados son multiples.

Lo mismo pasa en castellano si se quiere usar una palabra sola para traducir una frase corta sin contexto, por ejemplo _guardar dinero _no significa nada ya que se _guarda _dinero para que no lo roben o para ahorrarlo, que son cosas distintas.


----------



## Yulan

Oscar,

Pero yo creo que "mettere via", sobretodo en el contexto dado ["Mettere *via *gli attrezzi] siempre implica *riporre* [es decir colocar nuevamente algo en el lugar donde se encuentra solitamente].

"Mettere via i giocatolli", "Mettere via i libri", "Mettere via i vestiti" ... 

Otras soluciones, por ejemplo, "Mettere da parte" podrían significar lo que dices tú.

En italiano yo lo entiendo así 

Un saludo


----------



## ursu-lab

0scar said:


> Este hilo no tiene solución porque se asume que _mettere via_ tiene un solo significado y no es así, aun con algo de contexto_ mettere via_ significa cosas distintas, como siempre sin un contexto amplio los significados son multiples.



In italiano "mettere via" ha *soltanto *un significato: riporre/mettere. Con le sfumature di mettere da parte/a posto/al sicuro a seconda dell'oggetto e del contesto. Ma è sempre "mettere" da qualche parte per qualche ragione.

È "guardar" in spagnolo che ha più significati, di cui *uno *coincide con "mettere via".



> Lo mismo pasa en castellano si se quiere usar una palabra sola para traducir una frase corta sin contexto, por ejemplo _guardar dinero _no significa nada ya que se _guarda _dinero para que no lo roben o para ahorrarlo, que son cosas distintas.


Anche in italiano: 
metto via i soldi per nasconderli dentro il materasso o per risparmiarli per comprarmi un computer nuovo. 

Metto via i giocattoli che il bambino non usa più perché è cresciuto. Li posso mettere via per "riporli" o per "metterli da parte" e passarli al fratellino più piccolo.

In ogni caso li *metto *("guardo") da qualche parte per qualche motivo (vd. sopra).

È "mettere" con l'avverbio "via" col significato di "lontano"/"fuori dalla portata"/"da una parte", ecc.


----------



## 0scar

Hay que tener en cuenta que se usa con más frecuencia la traduccion literal_ meter_ que _guardar_ en algunos casos como  _meter la plata_ _en el colchón _o_ en el banco, _ o _meter la cosas en su lugar,_ especialmente si para guardarlas hay que introducirlas.


----------



## Shanks78

Gracias a todos por la exhaustividad,

creo que al final, según el sentido que entendía con "mettere via", o sea poner unas cosas en su lugar habitual, tal vez depués de haberlas utilizadas, las traducciones más eficaces pueden ser en efecto _guardar_ o _reponer_.


----------

